# Sentra SE: good or bad?



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

I'm looking to buy a 99 sentra se. Given that it was only made in 1 year, are there problems finding parts? Or are parts shared with other models?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

stingc1 said:


> *I'm looking to buy a 99 sentra se. Given that it was only made in 1 year, are there problems finding parts? Or are parts shared with other models? *


good car, no problems that i know of, and its a B14 sentra so it shares parts for all the B14 sentras. except for the engine parts because it has the SR20 motor which has shared parts with almost all the SE-R's

and BTW, its a Nissan so is generally hard to find parts for our cars, but its not impossible ... search around this forum and you'll find a lot.

for example here: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7253


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

Ok thanks. I was talking more about getting stock parts actually. I have another car already for "hobby" use.

I was thinking about maybe putting in a turbo though, if its not too expensive. What is a general minimum price for everything needed? What performance gains?


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Actually they made the Sentra SE w/ the 2.0 in 98 and 99


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

good car, no LSD


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Whats LSD? Besides the drug..


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Viscous Limited Slip Differential, in muscle car talk "Posi TRaction"


martpro11 said:


> *Whats LSD? Besides the drug.. *


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Speaking of vLSD and the 98-99 SE, 
Has anyone here put in a LSD for this model Sentra? I've seen a LSD advertised at Phantom Grip, but in the limited searching I've done, people either have it stock (SE-R) or don't. Is this correct? and anyone who has added the LSD, is it a worthwile upgrade for the daily driver or the autox'er?

Thanks,
Smk


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

I have a 99 GXE and love it i pulled on a 95-98 integratill it hit 5th gear and i have a 4 speed auto., youll be picking on hondas in no time grab it!


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I have a 200sx se and I love mine. I wish i had gotten the SER but mine is fun too. it's got kick


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SmK98SE said:


> *Speaking of vLSD and the 98-99 SE,
> Has anyone here put in a LSD for this model Sentra? I've seen a LSD advertised at Phantom Grip, but in the limited searching I've done, people either have it stock (SE-R) or don't. Is this correct? and anyone who has added the LSD, is it a worthwile upgrade for the daily driver or the autox'er?
> 
> Thanks,
> Smk *


some of the G20t tranny's have LSD stock....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

"it's not the strength of your b14, it's how you use it......"


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

sentra SE: GOOD!!! 

Sentra SE: For Sale!!!

Sentra SE: $6200


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

I will be replacing the tranny in my 99SE with a 95-97 200SX SE-R tranny soon. After driving my 93 with LSD it's just not the same coming out of corners without the LSD.


----------

